# Welche Rolle zum Pilken auf Ostsee



## funcarve (16. Januar 2009)

die von mir gefundenen Thread`s zu diesem Thema sind alle älteren Datums oder beziehen sich auf höherwertige Rollen.
Meine Frage ist also folgende:
Es geht zum Pilken auf die Ostsee.
Ich fische eine YAD "Cleveland" 3,00m, 40-150WG
die Schnur wird eine 20lbs(9kg) Tuf-Line in gelb.
Da meine alte Rolle, eine Okuma Epix 40, mit der ich sehr zufrieden war, jetzt ausgetauscht werden muss, 
brauche ich Anregungen oder Empfehlungen, welche Rolle zu meiner jetzigen Rute und Schnur passen würde.
Auf keinen Fall sollte die Rolle nicht weit über 100,-€ liegen, da ich nur 3-4 mal jährlich zum Pilken fahre, und somit ein so hoher Preis nicht gerechtfertigt wäre.
Auf der Suche nach einer Passenden bin ich schon auf folgende Modelle gestoßen, die mir zusagen könnten:
http://www.cormoran.de/co/en/2/7/486/5,1,62,63,1,1__products-model.htm?ovs_search2=12-640
http://www.hav-shop.de/product_info.php?products_id=970
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...047743&cguid=bc8b278611e0a0aad5524902ffccf0e8
http://www.angel-discount24.de/spro-tuffbody-1040-p-1752.html
Wie ihr seht, alles im moderaten Bereich, was den Preis betrifft, aber hoffentlich nicht völlig unbrauchbar#d?
Bin jetzt auf eure Vorschläge gespannt#6
Gruss funcarve


----------



## rhinefisher (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Welche Rolle zum Pilken auf Ostsee*

Hi! Die Exage ist nicht schlecht.. . Petri!


----------



## Torsk_SH (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Welche Rolle zum Pilken auf Ostsee*

Moin!

ich hatte Dir ja schon mal die Penn Slammer ans Herz gelegt. Askari hat die gerade im 
Angebot, so das die 360ier bzw 460iger garnicht mehr sooo weit von Deinen Vorstellungen ist. 

Dann haste was solides was viele Jahre halten wird.


----------



## jugendfischer92 (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Welche Rolle zum Pilken auf Ostsee*

hi,

Ich kann dir die Penn Sargus empfehlen!!!

Gute Rolle & Salzwasserfest!!
Und das beste ist, sie ist gerade beim Askari im Angebot!!
Die kriegste schon ab 60 €, wenn du dich mal im Netz umschaust, wirst du sehen/merken das dies ein wirklich richtig günnstiger Preis ist!!!

Zur Daiwa Procaster kann dir der Speedpusher was sagen, der hat sie sich auch gerade erst gekauft!!!

Hoffe ich hab dir geholfen!!!

jugendfischer92


----------



## funcarve (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Welche Rolle zum Pilken auf Ostsee*

leider kann ich beide genannte Rollen bei Askari Online nicht finden


----------



## Torsk_SH (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Welche Rolle zum Pilken auf Ostsee*

Sargus,
https://www.angelsport.de/cgi-bin/a...20c33c7eaf06d6/Product/View/121579&2E85&2E585

Slammer,
https://www.angelsport.de/cgi-bin/a...20c33c7eaf06d6/Product/View/120749&2E85&2E585


----------



## funcarve (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Welche Rolle zum Pilken auf Ostsee*

danke,
sehen und hören sich ja beide gut an,
von der Slammer hört man ja eigentlich nur Gutes,
und hier stimmt der Preis,
ist echt ne Überlegung wert;+


----------



## Master Hecht (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Welche Rolle zum Pilken auf Ostsee*

exage würd ich mehr für das süßwasser empfehlen...

mfg Master Hecht


----------



## degl (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: Welche Rolle zum Pilken auf Ostsee*

Hi,

da du mit Okuma ja schon Erfahrungen hast, empfehle ich dir die Okuma Eclipze 50...........Bei Askari für 70€ und du wirst in dieser Preisklasse nix besseres finden.
Eine Rolle, die jeder Aufgabe auf der Ostsee gewachsen ist und nicht schlapp macht..............#6

Ich liebe sie....

gruß degl


----------



## worker_one (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: Welche Rolle zum Pilken auf Ostsee*



rhinefisher schrieb:


> Hi! Die Exage ist nicht schlecht.. . Petri!



Zum Pilker leider ungeeignet. Die 4000FA hats nach dem 2. Mal Pilken zulegt.:g


----------



## Freelander (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: Welche Rolle zum Pilken auf Ostsee*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> ich hatte Dir ja schon mal die Penn Slammer ans Herz gelegt. Askari hat die gerade im
> Angebot, so das die 360ier bzw 460iger garnicht mehr sooo weit von Deinen Vorstellungen ist.
> ...


 

Dem kann ich nur beipflichten,versuche eine US-Slammer zu bekommen.Für die Ostsee  reicht eine 360er vollkommen aus.Da fische ich auch mit und sage Dir die ist Robust und Zuverläßig.:g


----------



## Khaane (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: Welche Rolle zum Pilken auf Ostsee*

Die Slammer ist schon eine gute Wahl, wichtig ist ein Alugehäuse. 

Die Exage ist als Pilkrolle nicht zu gebrauchen, an dem Plastezeug wirst du nicht lange Spaß haben.

Alternativ noch die Sargus oder ABU 700LX.


----------



## funcarve (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: Welche Rolle zum Pilken auf Ostsee*

so langsam scheint die Richtung klar zu sein,
sind denn die Penn Rollen bei Askari USA Modelle, oder schon die Neuen aus China, von denen man hört, das Sie nicht mehr so toll sein sollen?
Leider haben mir bis jetzt viele nur von der "Exage" zum Pilken abgeraten (klar, wenn ne Menge Plastik verbaut wurde), aber auf meine anderen, genannten Modelle ist noch keiner eingegangen.
Hat Jemand schon Erfahrungen mit den vorgeschlagenen Modellen? Speedpusher, konnte ich nicht finden, um ihn zu der Procaster zu befragen. Wie komme ich an Ihn ran?
Danke an alle für die gemachten Beiträge und ein schönes Wochenende.
(ja, die Epix war gut, aber Kleinigkeiten, wie zum Beispiel die Bremseinstellungen und die Lakierung waren nicht 100%ig, dafür super Laufeigenschaften und Top Schnurverlegung)
Achja, um so mehr Vorschläge man bekommt, umso unsicherer wird man|uhoh:


----------



## Khaane (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: Welche Rolle zum Pilken auf Ostsee*

Die Procaster ist zum Pilken brauchbar, aber vom Getriebe kann die Rolle nicht soviel ab - Würde ich eher abraten.

Die Chronos macht von den Daten her einen guten Eindruck (Saltiga-Design bzw. Wright & Mcgill Clone ), habe ich live aber noch nicht gesehen.

Die Procaster kriegt man häufig für 30 € hinterher geschmissen, wenn es günstig und einigermaßen brauchbar sein soll, ist die Rolle für den Kurs gut.

Die Slammer ist definitiv die stabilste Rolle, aber eben auch vergleichsweise schwer.

PS: Wenn du was wirklich gutes haben möchtest, dann kauf dir ne ABU 706LX für knapp 72 € inkl. Versand US-Import. (Ebay)
Das ist ne reinrassige Salzwasserrolle, mit einem sehr guten Getriebe und Top-Verarbeitung.


----------



## funcarve (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: Welche Rolle zum Pilken auf Ostsee*

hättest du da mal n`Link,
und was ist mit Zoll?
nicht, wenn der noch dazukommt, das ich dann das selbe wie in Germany bezahl?


----------



## Khaane (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: Welche Rolle zum Pilken auf Ostsee*



funcarve schrieb:


> hättest du da mal n`Link,
> und was ist mit Zoll?
> nicht, wenn der noch dazukommt, das ich dann das selbe wie in Germany bezahl?



Bei Ebay.com waren häufiger mal 706LX ABUs zum Schnäppchenkurs drin, habe meine eigene 706er dort für 45 € inkl. Versand ersteigert 

Derzeit sind keine 700LX Rollen drin, viel billiger als in Deutschland kommt man nicht an die Rolle dran, habe letztens 79 $ + Versand eine 704LX gekauft, hat mich letztlich 72 € inkl. Versand und aller Gebühren (20 $ Rolle - Kein Zoll ) gekostet.


----------



## Speedpusher (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: Welche Rolle zum Pilken auf Ostsee*

Hallo

Wenn du mich nicht findest muss ich dich ebend finden.
Welche Rolle?
Die Daiwa Procaster kann ich nur empfehlen, sehr solide verarbeitung und liegt super in der Hand. Eine gute Rolle sollte man erstmal in der Hand haben, genauso wie eine Rute um sagen zu können ob sie gut ist. Aber eines ist sicher die Daiwa kannst du bedenkenlos kaufen.

Gruß Speedpusher


----------



## funcarve (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: Welche Rolle zum Pilken auf Ostsee*

supi, danke dir!:m
gibt es eigentlich einen Unterschied zw. der "Procaster X" und der "Procaster Xi"?
hate die Xi beim Händler in der Hand, und fand Sie bis auf das etwas schlackernde Spulenteil sehr angenehm.
mein Händler will 55,-€uronen für Sie, fand ich ganz fair, wenn ich die Preise bei Ebay seh.
schönen Sonntag noch,
Gruss funcarve:vik:


----------



## Speedpusher (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: Welche Rolle zum Pilken auf Ostsee*

Also den Unterschied kenne ich nicht, habe jedenfalls die Xi. Und für 55€, kommt darauf an wie groß die Rolle ist, schlage aber so ab 3000xi vor. Alles was drunter ist wäre mir zu klein.
Die 3000er kannst du locker auf eine gute 3m Rute rauf machen.

Gruß speedpusher:m


----------



## jugendfischer92 (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: Welche Rolle zum Pilken auf Ostsee*



Speedpusher schrieb:


> Also den Unterschied kenne ich nicht, habe jedenfalls die Xi. Und für 55€, kommt darauf an wie groß die Rolle ist, schlage aber so ab 3000xi vor. Alles was drunter ist wäre mir zu klein.
> Die 3000er kannst du locker auf eine gute 3m Rute rauf machen.
> 
> Gruß speedpusher:m


 
Also ne 3000er ist wirklich das mindeste zum Pilken, würde daher eher zu einer 4000er oder 5000er raten!!!

Grüße

jugendfischer92


----------



## Speedpusher (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: Welche Rolle zum Pilken auf Ostsee*

Ich erinnere dich nur an deine kleine rolle#h


----------



## jugendfischer92 (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: Welche Rolle zum Pilken auf Ostsee*

aber ich wollte die nicht zum Pilken nehmen!!!!!:m


----------



## funcarve (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: Welche Rolle zum Pilken auf Ostsee*

die Tendenz geht bei mir zu 3500 bzw.4000, 
darüber werden Sie mir zu schwer


----------



## degl (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Welche Rolle zum Pilken auf Ostsee*



funcarve schrieb:


> die Tendenz geht bei mir zu 3500 bzw.4000,
> darüber werden Sie mir zu schwer



Und bei 4000 ist eh Schluss ausserdem die einzige Grösse, die auf der Ostsee nicht "Unterdimensioniert" ist.
Bei all den schlechten Fangmeldungen derzeit, sollte man nie ausser acht lassen, das doch mal ein "Grösserer" einsteigen kann, wie gut wenn dann noch was an "Kraftreseven" da sind

gruß degl


----------



## WickedWalleye (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Welche Rolle zum Pilken auf Ostsee*

4000er Shimano bzw. 3500er Daiwa ist für meinen Geschmack zum Pilken an der Ostsee zu klein. Die Getriebe machen das nicht sehr lange mit.


----------



## Zanderlui (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Welche Rolle zum Pilken auf Ostsee*

also ich finde die slammer nicht mehr unter dem link von torsk bei askari...????#c


----------



## Andi.B (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Welche Rolle zum Pilken auf Ostsee*



funcarve schrieb:


> die von mir gefundenen Thread`s zu diesem Thema sind alle älteren Datums oder beziehen sich auf höherwertige Rollen.
> Meine Frage ist also folgende:
> Es geht zum Pilken auf die Ostsee.
> Ich fische eine YAD "Cleveland" 3,00m, 40-150WG
> ...


----------



## funcarve (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Welche Rolle zum Pilken auf Ostsee*

hier die Slammer:
http://www.angelsport.de/cgi-bin/askari.storefront und unter Suche folgende Produktnummer eingeben: *120750.85.585 
* und hier die Sargus:
http://www.angelsport.de/cgi-bin/askari.storefront und unter Suche folgende Produktnummer eingeben: *121581.85.585 *
obwohl mir persönlich von der Rolle die Sargus besser gefällt,
hatte beide in der Hand.
leider kann man im Laden schlecht auswerfen und drillen:g


----------



## degl (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Welche Rolle zum Pilken auf Ostsee*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> 4000er Shimano bzw. 3500er Daiwa ist für meinen Geschmack zum Pilken an der Ostsee zu klein. Die Getriebe machen das nicht sehr lange mit.



Ich fische seit einigen Jahren ne 4000 Daiwa Ondine mit Alugehäuse und zu keinem Zeitpunkt war sie unterdimensioniert und schnurrt wie am ersten Tag.
Allerdings, wenn es mich dann ins Tiefe verschlägt und die richtig Großen zu erwarten sin wechsel ich auf die Okuma Eclipze 50.....

gruß degl

P.s. nein ich fahre nicht geziehlt auf Laichdorsch, aber an so manchem Wrack lauern auch so mal große


----------



## Khaane (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Welche Rolle zum Pilken auf Ostsee*

Das sehe ich genauso, ne 704er Cardinal reicht locker zum Pilken bis 120 gr. - Dabei ist ne 4000er Daiwa ne ganze Ecke größer, die ist vergleichbar mit ner 706er.

Ne gute Rolle mit Alugehäuse schafft das locker als 4000er Daiwa-Größe.



degl schrieb:


> Ich fische seit einigen Jahren ne 4000 Daiwa Ondine mit Alugehäuse und zu keinem Zeitpunkt war sie unterdimensioniert und schnurrt wie am ersten Tag.
> Allerdings, wenn es mich dann ins Tiefe verschlägt und die richtig Großen zu erwarten sin wechsel ich auf die Okuma Eclipze 50.....
> 
> gruß degl
> ...


----------



## Pit der Barsch (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Welche Rolle zum Pilken auf Ostsee*

Nimm diese Rolle !! Damit umgehste jede Diskusion.
Hält ein Leben lang !!!

DAIWA GS-9-M


----------



## Nordlichtangler (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Welche Rolle zum Pilken auf Ostsee*

Die ^ gibt es übrigens seit vor 1980 am Markt, genau sogar ab 1977, die Daiwa Gold GS, das soll erstmal jemand nachmachen, 
fast 30 Jahre dieselbe Rolle (nur mit PUM anstelle Bail) auf dem Markt und immer noch Neubedarf! #6

Gibt es auch als BG (=BlackGold) mit mehr Schwarz.

Daiwa und daneben Omori haben damals Mitte der 70er Jahre das Prinzip für Stationärrollen erarbeitet,
was noch heute gültig ist und nur sehr wenig verbessert wurde, 
dazu kamen die spielfreie Rücklaufsperre (One Way Clutch) und verbesserte Schnurlaufröllchen/Bügelkombination.
Das Hypoid-Getriebe mit schräg+wellenverzahnten Messingritzel und Alumimumlegierungsgroßrad wurde damals erstmals für Angelrollen eingesetzt und hat bis heute nichts von seiner Aktualität verloren.

So sah und  sieht Stationärrolle aus: http://www.phantomfisher.com/daiwaReels/minimiteFeatureImage3.jpg


----------



## degl (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: Welche Rolle zum Pilken auf Ostsee*



Pit der Barsch schrieb:


> Nimm diese Rolle !! Damit umgehste jede Diskusion.
> Hält ein Leben lang !!!
> 
> DAIWA GS-9-M



"Markenzeichen" unkaputtbar...............#6

Einen Klassiker zu verbessern ist meißt nicht nötig

gruß degl


----------



## Zanderlui (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: Welche Rolle zum Pilken auf Ostsee*

schaue mal hier im board bei verkäufe dort gibts gerade ne slammer....


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: Welche Rolle zum Pilken auf Ostsee*

Ich ürde auch sagen:

Penn Captiva (günstig, aber gut)
Penn Slammer (der immerrobuste klassiker)
Penn Sargus (keine perönlichen erfahrungen)


----------



## funcarve (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: Welche Rolle zum Pilken auf Ostsee*



Dorsch_Freak schrieb:


> Ich ürde auch sagen:
> 
> Penn Captiva (günstig, aber gut)
> Penn Slammer (der immerrobuste klassiker)
> Penn Sargus (keine perönlichen erfahrungen)



du meinst also, das eine "Captiva" für 3-4mal jährlich auf Ostsee Dorsch reichen würde. Wie ist bei der die Schnurverlegung und die Laufeigenschaften?
Danke und Gruss


----------



## Khaane (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: Welche Rolle zum Pilken auf Ostsee*

Die Captiva würde ihren Job schon machen, aber erwarte nicht zuviel von der Rolle - Aber da man sie häufiger für unter 30 € bekommt, ist sie ein guter Deal, gerade wenn man die Rolle nur einige Male im Jahr nutzen möchte.

Ansonsten entweder die Slammer oder Cardinal


----------



## funcarve (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: Welche Rolle zum Pilken auf Ostsee*

da die Captiva kein Alugehäuse, ist Sie fast aus dem Rennen.
Slammer und ABU sind geil aber zu teuer.
Meine persönlichen Favoriten sind die Daiwa "Exceler" (80,-€)
oder (eigentlich noch geiler) die Penn "Sargus", wenn wieder lieferbar ab Mitte Februar für 67,-€. Hatte beide schon in der Hand und sind nur geil.


----------



## Wollebre (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: Welche Rolle zum Pilken auf Ostsee*



Pit der Barsch schrieb:


> Nimm diese Rolle !! Damit umgehste jede Diskusion.
> Hält ein Leben lang !!!
> 
> DAIWA GS-9-M




dem kann ich nur zustimmen. Vor 30 Jahren brauchte man auch noch eine absolut stabile Rolle, aber heute sind die Brassen in der Weser ja schwerer als die meisten Dorsche....und wenn man die Rolle nicht als Winch benutzt, sondern nur zum Aufspulen loser Schnur (durch gleichmäßiges Pumpen) reicht eine mittelschwere Rolle vollkommen aus und braucht auch kein Bronzegetriebe.


----------



## Khaane (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: Welche Rolle zum Pilken auf Ostsee*

Dann nimm die Sargus, die wird ja als robustes Salzwasser-Arbeitstier von vielen gelobt.



funcarve schrieb:


> da die Captiva kein Alugehäuse, ist Sie fast aus dem Rennen.
> Slammer und ABU sind geil aber zu teuer.
> Meine persönlichen Favoriten sind die Daiwa "Exceler" (80,-€)
> oder (eigentlich noch geiler) die Penn "Sargus", wenn wieder lieferbar ab Mitte Februar für 67,-€. Hatte beide schon in der Hand und sind nur geil.


----------



## funcarve (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: Welche Rolle zum Pilken auf Ostsee*



Khaane schrieb:


> Dann nimm die Sargus, die wird ja als robustes Salzwasser-Arbeitstier von vielen gelobt.


danke, das wollt ich nur hören,
bin gerade in Verhandlungen mit den "Amis", das Sie nicht soviel auf die Rechnung schreiben


----------



## Khaane (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Welche Rolle zum Pilken auf Ostsee*



funcarve schrieb:


> danke, das wollt ich nur hören,
> bin gerade in Verhandlungen mit den "Amis", das Sie nicht soviel auf die Rechnung schreiben



Hier ein sehr schönes Review zur Sargus.

http://www.stripersonline.com/surftalk/showthread.php?t=623193


----------



## funcarve (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Welche Rolle zum Pilken auf Ostsee*

wenn ich jetzt nicht so müde wär.........
aber ich glaub, die ist nicht schlecht......
hab "Sie" eben für 49,-€ (inkl.Vers.) bei ebay.com geschossen.....
die "Sargus SG4000", und der "Dealer" ist sehr "entgegen kommend".......
Danke und Gute Nacht


----------



## funcarve (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Welche Rolle zum Pilken auf Ostsee*

ups, da war der Falk ja auf einmal auch noch,
klar war Okuma gut, aber die Neue würde 79,-Tacken kosten,
und warum nicht mal was neues, gutes probieren?
Gruss


----------

